# What kind of string to use?



## kathomps71 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a 2010 PSE Stinger and i am going to get it restrung fairly soon. I was just wondering what kind of string I should get put on it? I am looking for a string that performs close to or a little better than stock.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Vapor Trail.


----------



## lawenforcer (Jan 2, 2008)

I 2nd Vapor Trail


----------



## kathomps71 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the imputs guys. I had a question also. One of my buddies had someone mess around with his bow and he had some gloves wedged in his bottom cam when he keeps it in his case. The guy who pulled it back didnt see the gloves and the string slipped off the cam. Needless to say we couldnt get it back on without a bow press. Is this string ok to still use as long as he takes it to a shop with a press? I dont think the string is frayed anywhere.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Take it in, have a shop take a look at it, probably fine.


----------

